# Where do you stand on this encounter?



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

The video is long, but you don't need to watch the whole thing... you'll get the idea






While the man runs his mouth a bit on the aggressive side during the encounter, I have to stand with him on this one.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, he exercised his rights and didn't get arrested. What else is there?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, he was very mouthy, possibly to the point of instigating, but at the same time perfectly within his rights. Surprised he wasn't charged with public profanity or some such. What this video demonstrates to me is just another instance where the police ( not all ) think that just because they have a badge and a gun they are above the law and have to be obeyed without question! No wonder there is such animosity toward those sworn to PROTECT and SERVE! More Like HARASS and INTIMIDATE!


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

We are being trained how to deal with baiters. Most of these jack legs you see on youtube claiming to be gun activists are just baiting with the hope that they can egg a cop into violating their rights. Then they get a cash settlement.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

hotpig27 said:


> We are being trained how to deal with baiters. Most of these jack legs you see on youtube claiming to be gun activists are just baiting with the hope that they can egg a cop into violating their rights. Then they get a cash settlement.


And the people are getting trained how to handle the police when they get out of control and bait citizens! Turn about is fair play, to bad cops can't handle what they dish out.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I watched most of it. The guy was Whiskey Tango 'White Trash" and looking for trouble it SEEMED to me.. That said, he WAS in the right from what I saw... As soon as the officers saw that someone else was recording them as well. She said, "See that guy in the camo". I thought you were him... What a crock of shit! Listen, I have friends and family that are LEO's.. They will ALWAYS find a way to check you. Then, when it come down to it. They will get you for POP Pissing off Police!!!! I have seen K-9 guys that said they will get a dog to 'alert" whether you have something or not. If they don't find anything, they will say it must have been an 'old" scent or something.. I knew a guy that was busted with 200 amps of testosterone (which isn't much)the cops were 'told" he had it but had no proof. they brought the dog in and he 'alerted" and they found it.. The thing is, dog's don't alert on steroids and this gy bought his truck brand new a week before hand and I know him personally. He has never touched other drugs in his entire life... I was told by someone later that the officer "had" the dog alert just so they could search...... How is that for our wonderful system


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, in conclusion, the police were looking for a man with keys. A man with keys was being very mouthy, but in what I could bear to watch, he was right, but he was also pushing boundry's. Throwing **** bombs, and the like. Now, there is no law saying the public has to be supernice, kiss ass to the police, or be mouthy and arrogant.
Could have went several ways, and like someone above stated, very many people are just out "trolling for cops to violate" their rights.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Anal cavity searches for everyone in camo shorts...You fit the description?


----------



## taoofme (May 4, 2014)

Lots of douchebaggery from both parties in that vid.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My thought is this guy is a dumb ass being a smart ass.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Let me get this straight, He went to got coffee and the cop asked a question with her weapon drawn. Wow, what a bunch of bull.
:x


MOLON LABE


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Police were abusing their powers by pulling a weapon on him (if true) and detaining him unlawfully (definitely true). He was exercising his full rights. When you start to use profanities and swear words though especially around police it is never a good idea as they can see it as a threat or aggression.

Whether you like the guy or not, no matter how you look at this situation, he was completely right and they were completely wrong.

There are too many instances like this happening were Police are completely abusing their powers and detaining innocent people unlawfully.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

They can always find a way to arrest you. Once you POP Piss off Police, you're done. You might get off you are 'Takin the ride".. They don't really care if you get off or not as long as they can inconvenience you and having you go thru the system..


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If they had had a real reason to suspect he was their guy, they would have taken him into custody. They can ask for ID, he has the right to refuse, and that should have been the end of it.

The cops here acted like children who don't get their own way. They came at him with their typical gang/thug mentality.

I wouldn't have handled it like the guy did, but that's just me. One rarely gains anything by yelling and cursing at cops. Still, bravo to him for making a stand.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I did not see the cop point her weapon at the guy. I heard her ask the guy for his name, he refused and when the cop asked again he got mouthy. If he was stopped because the cops were looking for someone and he could be the guy, (fit the description) they should have detained him and if he was not the guy, they could have documented the incident by writing Involuntary detention and released him. cops are allowed to stop and detain people in the course of their investigation. they are not allowed to stop people randomly or without cause. If a cop believes that a crime has or about to occur, and they have "reasonable suspicion" they may and stop and detain a person for investigation. Usually they stop people to ask for their identity and other non incriminating questions. cops do not need to have probable cause to stop and detain, probable cause is needed to arrest.

if the cops are just randomly asking the guy for ID, then they are wrong. If they had reasonable suspicion, they're still wrong for not taking him into custody. they should have done a better investigation than what they did. 

Now the guy I believe was showing off. he did not have to mouth off like he did. he is lucky that those cops are not all that smart. if he encountered a veteran cop who knew how to write and knows the ropes, the mouthy guy could possibly end up in the hospital, jail or both. it may not be against the law but over all, the guy in the video was a douchebag and a whiny piece of sheet. clowns like that don't help the cause to keep police in check.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is going to get much more interesting in the future, especially in light of the recent supreme Court ruling from PA.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> This is going to get much more interesting in the future, especially in light of the recent supreme Court ruling from PA.


care to share the scoop on the PA ruling


----------

